# Smok 80W Quantum - Target Pro - TFV8 T8 Coils



## Gizmo (28/6/16)

Some more new stock





*Smok TFV8 V8-T8 0.15Ohm 3 Pack Coils*

*



Vaporesso TARGET Pro Ceramic cCELL Tank Stainless Steel
*
*



SMOK Quantum 80W TC Box Mod Whit
*


----------



## Gizmo (28/6/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

